# I'm pregnant! UPDATE: Miscarried



## andella95

*I lost my baby at 5 weeks 4 days.* 

Verified by my own doctor and ER staff as well. 


Finally, a BFP without question!

After 2 years and a MMC at nearly 13 weeks, I finally got a BFP!
 



Attached Files:







Top-1.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 162


----------



## grandbleu

Very similar to me! Congratulations!:dust:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Congrats!!!!


----------



## embryo

Congratulations!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Now I say CONGRATS :)


----------



## Ilovehim89

congrats hun, that is for sure a positive!! yay!


----------



## rolocully

congratulations!! Great news


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations! :)


----------



## EmmyReece

congrats hun :hugs: there was never any doubt in my mind when you first started posting pics :happydance:

happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Shey

Congrats! hope you have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## dreamy

Congratulations!! :yipee:


----------



## pambolina21

Congrats hun! So sorry you had to endure such conflict in the other forum...I know exactly what your talking about....I've seen it happen to so many....I just hope it doesn't happen to me!! I came here for support...and thats what I try to do for others....

Enjoy hun....you deserve it...especially after your loss....I hope I get a test like yours soon....lol....I'm going NUTS wondering when it will happen for me...lol...
:hug:
HAVE A HAPPY AND HEALTHY 8 MONTHS!!!

:yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## LittleAngel09

Congrats.


----------



## Sherri81

Ummm, I don't know.... I still can't see that...

JUST JOKING!!!!

I didn't see it on the first few tests, but I see this one as clear as day!!! 

Oh, and a few more !!!!!!! just because!

I'm very happy for you. So are you seeing the Dr soon? Will you be getting beta's done every 48 hours because of a prior loss? I have questions for you and I don't know where to ask them, lol.


----------



## loz27

yay, i stalked ya other thread and knew u were. congrats x


----------



## Chiclets

Congrats! That is a great positive. :) 

Can you post a series of all the IC tests if you get a chance (that you took this cycle)? Like all of them together? I'd LOVE to see the progression shot! It might need to be posted in the pregnancy test forum though and not here? No idea. I'm not familiar with the boards enough to know yet. If you're too busy to do it, I understand. I just like to see them as it's helpful to the rest of us and can be so encouraging when we get frustrated with our faint lines! :) Thank you!


----------



## jacks mummy

Congrats!! I new it!! Hope u have a perfect pregnancy!! Whens ur EDD?? Xxx


----------



## bluebaby

Congrats hun so happy for you :happydance: So sorry some people were negative with you on your other thread, really uncalled for. Enjoy a healthy and happy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## andella95

Sherri81 said:


> Ummm, I don't know.... I still can't see that...
> 
> JUST JOKING!!!!
> 
> I didn't see it on the first few tests, but I see this one as clear as day!!!
> 
> Oh, and a few more !!!!!!! just because!
> 
> I'm very happy for you. So are you seeing the Dr soon? Will you be getting beta's done every 48 hours because of a prior loss? I have questions for you and I don't know where to ask them, lol.

I actually don't have insurance right now, so won't be seeing a doctor until early March, I believe. 

My prior loss doesn't seem to matter much to the doctors around here anyway, so I'll be going it alone until about 8 weeks. :-(

I'm actually going to be switching doctors, because of the problems I had with my MMC (for those that don't know, my doctor actually showed me a u/s of my baby at 12 weeks and pulled away really quick and said, "See, there's your baby." because I was insisting that something was wrong. Four days later I was in the ER with spotting, only to be told that my baby had actually died a month earlier. )

For those curious about my other tests, I had disappearing lines on FRERS, faint but definite positives on pink Equate and Kroger, and faint lines on $tree that showed up right away and were the faintest of pink. And two negative clear blue digital. The pink Equate and Kroger were unmistakable.

The test I posted in this thread was actually from Big Lots. They are 2 for $3.


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## carolyn_s

congrats.xx


----------



## Sherri81

That pretty much sucks about your Dr. I mean, there aren't even words for something like that...

Have you thought about doing a digi now, just for the hell of it? I used to see the ads for the Clearblue with Conception Indicators, and it pissed me off because I never thought I'd get a chance to use one. But lo and behold, there was Devon, and I used TWO of them!! (Cuz it was fun). And I got to use one with this one as well, once again, for the fun of it and because I could, lol. Splurge on a digi please. The conception indicator is fun if you don't put too much weight into it!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

just popped over to check on the ones I followed while I was ttc...Congrats Hun Happy and Healthy 9 Months to you!!!! :happydance: !


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mellybelle

Congratulations Andie!!! I knew it!


----------



## Lou22

Good luck & congrats, I had 2 MMC & now 24weeks so theres hope out there!!


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## sequeena

andella... welcome back :hugs:


----------



## glitterbug

Congrats. Sticky :dust: x


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xxx


----------



## Gwizz

https://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx340/juliashah/Congrats/Pregnancy/CongratsOnPregnancy.gif


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations!:)x


----------



## Scamp

congrats :happydance:
x


----------



## sequeena

Andella I really am so very sorry :( x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hugs:


----------



## v2007

:hugs:

I am so sorry sweet. 

V xxx


----------



## Scamp

So sorry hun :hugs: x


----------



## odd_socks

*so sorry  *


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs:


----------



## eclipse

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## tps001

I'm so Sorry For your loss. I lost my lil bean at 5weeks in september. So you are not alone! Stay strong!


----------



## Ilovehim89

I just saw this hun! I am soo soo sorry. :hug:


----------



## jessica.p

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Bambino2011

:hugs: i lost my beanie 3 weeks ago :hugs: so sorry hun xxxxx

love babyhopes xx


----------



## Waitress

I'm so sorry x


----------



## kpetz31

Really sorry to hear that... :hug:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

So sorry honey :hugs: x


----------



## leasap

really sorry :( xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

:hugs:


----------

